# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] Threat detectet Process Lasso

## Oxalis

Hello Guys, 

I don´t know why this Tool (Process Lasso) is treated as a tread.
Is it somehow possible to remove it from Threats List, or is there a workaround to solve this?
Process Lasso is a simple Tool which just manages processes and nothing else. So why is it a threat?

Any suggestions?

----------

